# TV shows you are loving right now!



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

What TV shows are you watching a loving right now?  They can be new or old shows! 

  	Me and one of the guys at work have been watching That 70's Show from the first season.  So funny and so random! Plus because I watched it when I was younger I didn't get some of the more dodgy jokes in it which I am now understanding! hee hee!  Then me and another guy at work have been watching Miami Ink beause we love seeing all the tattoos - it is making us both want to get more done!

  	At home with hubby we are watching Fringe season 3 which is nearly coming to and end as well as Smallville season 10  I love sci fi shows like that.  I am also looking forward to new series of Dexter and True Blood this year!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 15, 2011)

im obssessed with criminal minds, bones, castle and ncis. like seriously.. i have watched from the first season all the way until the current one.. have you watched those? im nt into CSI though.. its quite weird. i really dont like CSI, i tried watching an episode and could not, for the life of me, get through it.

  	i also follow bigbangtheory and glee.. cause they are such a laugh.. you should watch bigbangtheory if you have not! cause believe me its hilarious!! im a science geek so i loooveee it!!

  	i love that 70s show! i watched the first season all the way until ashton kutcher stopped playing cause then i felt it became a little crappy. bt fez and kelso are my fav characters!

  	u follow smallville? i got so lost after the 3rd season. as much as i love tom welling, the plot was twisting all over and i could not keep track of who died and who was just a clone. and who got pregnant for real (lana).. haha.. so i stopped watching it.. im still a tom welling fan though.. esp when he has his clothes off.. heehee.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	i watched the first and second seasons of dexter a few months ago because of the hype... i dont knw why bt that show freaked me out.. maybe its because i felt myself sympathizing with a murderer? i did like the part when julia stiles acted. bt it was so heartbreaking when she finally left.. i felt a part of me just broke.. im emotional that way. haha.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh i am totally with you on the Tom Welling love!! He is such a pretty man and seems like a really nice guy too from what i have read about him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes it can get a little confusing but to be honest I think it helps that I watched all the early seasons together because we bought all of them on dvd!  I think when you have to wait a week or more between episodes it is easy to get lost. and thank goodness Lana is no longer in the show because i really don't like her character! I am getting a little confused about Lex though at the moment.  They killed him off a few seasons ago however obviously we all know Lex can't really be dead so i am not sure where they are going with that

  	dexter is brilliant and yes it is so weird that you find yourself getting so wrapped up and caring about him even though he is a serial killer. i have the books at home that the tv show is based on and i should really read them!
  	i also really like shows like csi and bones, but sadly i am not a fan of the big bang theory! i just don't find it that funny and the people in it annoy the heck outta me! i know it is super popular though! i just don't get it! lol!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Oooh Smallville! And the newest episode is on tonight. I love that he is really taking on the superman role now, but sad that it is just a few more episodes to the end of the series.  Booo!  Still it was amazing to last 10 years in this day and age.  I am with you, Lou, about Lex.  Is he being raised from the dead?  Lex is always his biggest enemy.  He has to be alive somehow, but with all these alternate universes or whatever, he is probably hidden in one or something. With the Luthers, who knows!! 

  	Hubby and I are watching Camelot on Starz (love it) and The Borgias on Showtime (needs to get better to compete with The Tudors).  Other than that we don't watch anything and usually pull out a movie or watch something on cable or On Demand.  There is always something good to watch!  I love other things, too. Like the History Channel, National Geographic, PBS. Oh yeah. I am watching the latest update version of Upstairs, Downstairs, that picks up 6 years after the original one. So far very good.   I love movies!!


----------



## sayah (Apr 15, 2011)

Criminal Minds (Hi Dr Reid!), CSI and Community are my top three right now.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Oooh Smallville! And the newest episode is on tonight. I love that he is really taking on the superman role now, but sad that it is just a few more episodes to the end of the series.  Booo!  Still it was amazing to last 10 years in this day and age.  I am with you, Lou, about Lex.  Is he being raised from the dead?  Lex is always his biggest enemy.  He has to be alive somehow, but with all these alternate universes or whatever, he is probably hidden in one or something. With the Luthers, who knows!!
> 
> Hubby and I are watching Camelot on Starz (love it) and The Borgias on Showtime (needs to get better to compete with The Tudors).  Other than that we don't watch anything and usually pull out a movie or watch something on cable or On Demand.  There is always something good to watch!  I love other things, too. Like the History Channel, National Geographic, PBS. Oh yeah. I am watching the latest update version of Upstairs, Downstairs, that picks up 6 years after the original one. So far very good.   I love movies!!


  	exactly! you never do know what the luthers are doing!! i shall be watching the new episode tomorrow night! i have missed seeing the sexy green arrow on my screen too! i actually think he is prettier to look at than superman himself! lol! i like blondes, what can i say?!


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 15, 2011)

i'm waiting for my true blood man candy to come back on, i freakin love alex skarsgard,  kate bosworth is one lucky lady!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 15, 2011)

oh yeah he is very pretty too! although in true blood i much prefer ryan kwaten who plays her brother!  

  	me and a guy at work were chatting about 90's tv shows today too! i miss clarissa explains it all and sister sister!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, they have a pretty cast don't they?  lol  Is anyone ugly on that show? Nooooo!  Have you watched the Tudors. Brandon. Be still my heart!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Yeah, they have a pretty cast don't they?  lol  Is anyone ugly on that show? Nooooo!  Have you watched the Tudors. Brandon. Be still my heart!


  	no i have never watched the tudors!! i should do because lots of people say how good it is!

  	and yeah lots of tv shows have an all beautiful cast! makes me sick! lol! they need somebody like me to mix things up a bit!


----------



## Singmeanything (Apr 16, 2011)

I am shamelessly pretty obsessed with Celebrity Apprentice. I am a sucker for any reality television show and put a bunch of crazy celebs together and it's insanely funny. I think they went from D-list to some C-list and some B-list (John Rich/Marlee) celebs. Marlee is hands down amazing and I LOVE Jack her interpreter.

  	Anyone know if Drop Dead Diva came back on? i LOVED that show but no longer have cable so I'll bootleg it online if it started back up again.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2011)

oh i have also found a great new show called Backyard Zoo. it is about a couple who literally have created a zoo in their property and they have some lovely animals!


----------



## luckyme (Apr 16, 2011)

It is strange but most of the tv shows I obsess over are on Sundays. I love:


 		Celebrity Apprentice 	
 		The Amazing Race 	
 		True Blood 	
 		Weeds 	
 		Entourage 	
 		Breaking Bad


----------



## sayah (Apr 16, 2011)

Right now I'm watching _Off the map_


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 16, 2011)

speaking of 90s tv dont forget saved by the bell! and sabrina, and boy meets world LOL


  	i really enjoyed pretty little liars and glee this year, its a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine


  	other than that i love big bang theory !


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 16, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> speaking of 90s tv dont forget saved by the bell! and sabrina, and boy meets world LOL
> 
> 
> i really enjoyed pretty little liars and glee this year, its a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine
> ...


	sabrina!! oh that brings me back!!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 17, 2011)

banana1234 said:


> *speaking of 90s tv dont forget saved by the bell! and sabrina, and boy meets world LOL*
> 
> 
> i really enjoyed pretty little liars and glee this year, its a bit of a guilty pleasure of mine
> ...


  	oh yeah! those shows are al awesome!! hee hee!  

  	oh and i am addicted to pretty little liars too! can't wait for season 2 in june!


----------



## nunu (Apr 17, 2011)

I am loving Desperate Housewives and Modern Family.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 18, 2011)

nunu said:


> I am loving Desperate Housewives and Modern Family.


	oh desperate housewives is getting so good!!!


----------



## aero (Apr 19, 2011)

Criminal Minds fan here too!! Dr. Reid is so adorably geeky.

  	Super late on the bandwagon, but I absolutely LOVE Mad Men. Jon Hamm is so wonderful to watch


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2011)

aero said:


> Criminal Minds fan here too!! Dr. Reid is so adorably geeky.
> 
> Super late on the bandwagon, but I absolutely LOVE Mad Men. Jon Hamm is so wonderful to watch


  	everybody raves about mad men! i should try watching an episode!

  	hellcats is another one of my faves right now - mainly because i love ashley tisdale!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 20, 2011)

aero said:


> Criminal Minds fan here too!! *Dr. Reid is so adorably geeky.*
> 
> Super late on the bandwagon, but I absolutely LOVE Mad Men. Jon Hamm is so wonderful to watch









 if they try to write him off, im gg to be very annoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. do you knw what happened to emily's character? i missed that episode


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174650/tv-shows-you-are-loving-right-now#post_2108762"]


oh desperate housewives is getting so good!!!
 
[/quote]  It certainly is, DHW never dissapoints.  [quote name="BeckyBenett" url="/forum/thread/174650/tv-shows-you-are-loving-right-now#post_2109613"]


i have yet to watch the latest season of desperate housewives. i wonder why.. im finding it difficult enough coping with the many shows that im already watching.. bt i watched all the way to season 6 and i still love it!
 
i love modern family.. im still only on season 1 bt i love it!
 


why? whats happening this season?
 
 



i tried watching mad men bt it felt very serious.. i love the lead guy though (cant remember his name).. draper i think.. sleek and hot.. bt a bit of a man-whore.
 







 if they try to write him off, im gg to be very annoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. do you knw what happened to emily's character? i missed that episode
 
 
[/quote]   I have only watched season 1 of Modern Family too and i am loving it!


----------



## aero (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, Don Draper is a serious man-whore lol. It is a serious drama, but it does have quite a bit of light and humorous parts too.

  	I don't want to spoil what happened to Prentiss so I'm going to write it in white below lol:
Doyle finally got her and at the last moment Morgan tried to save her. It seems like she died, but in the last scene JJ is seen in Paris giving a woman money to start over and it is assumed it is Prentiss (they only show her back and not her face).


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 22, 2011)

Mad Men is an amazing show.  I have seen every season and it really is quality.  Amazing acting and writing, not to mention the costumes and production design.  Flawless.

  	Just finished watching the first season of Six Feet Under and will be making my way through all the other seasons as well.  Brilliant show.

  	I love Fringe!!  And it got picked up for a 4th season, I am thrilled.

  	I'm watching the new HBO series Game of Thrones (only one episode has aired so far) - which is based on a series of books that are some of my all time faves.  The series is very good so far - the books are amazing, and it was a daunting task to even try to adapt the first book.  The author is involved with the show, so I think that really helps.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

Rach i am a huge Fringe fan too!!  i am looking forward to seeing a new episode tonight, and smallville too!  saturday nights are always fun for me! lol!

  	i have also been watching scaretatics this week. a show in the states where people set their friends up where the think something scary is happening! quite funny and freaky!


----------



## Alicesandra (Apr 23, 2011)

I have been switching between a few shows as of lately.



 		Pretty Little Liars 	
 		Desperate Housewives 	
 		Modern Family 	
 		The Vampire Diaries 	
 		Game of Thrones 
 
  	waiting for new episodes is rather annoying, though!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

Alicesandra said:


> I have been switching between a few shows as of lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i agree with this! i am a huge dexter fan and i don't think that is back on tv until september! it's too long!


----------



## aero (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes!! I can't wait to see what they have planned for this season. Last season was ok, but I was expecting more with it.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 23, 2011)

aero said:


> Yes!! I can't wait to see what they have planned for this season. Last season was ok, but I was expecting more with it.


	i think it got off to a really slow start but in the end was a great season. i hope more happens early on in season 6 though


----------



## sayah (Apr 24, 2011)

I may be alone in this but I looooove Sons of Anarchy!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2011)

sayah said:


> I may be alone in this but I looooove Sons of Anarchy!


	one of my work mates loves that show! 

  	have i mentioned that i have been watching miami ink every few days? i'm loving it!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 24, 2011)

aero said:


> Yep, Don Draper is a serious man-whore lol. It is a serious drama, but it does have quite a bit of light and humorous parts too.
> I don't want to spoil what happened to Prentiss so I'm going to write it in white below lol:
> Doyle finally got her and at the last moment Morgan tried to save her. It seems like she died, but in the last scene JJ is seen in Paris giving a woman money to start over and it is assumed it is Prentiss (they only show her back and not her face).


	haha thanks aero.. i shld really watch tt episode. bt im too scared ill cry.. haha pathetic..


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 25, 2011)

it's not long until the smallville finale and i really don't know what is going on this season. they seem to have lots of storylines going on that get forgotton about for many episodes - really annoying!


----------



## aero (Apr 26, 2011)

BeckyBenett said:


> haha thanks aero.. i shld really watch tt episode. bt im too scared ill cry.. haha pathetic..



 	lol no problem. At the end I was hopeful that that storyline will somehow play into the season finale. I was really upset when JJ left. I like the new girl and all, but it seems like they could've kept JJ. My BF said "why does the new girl look like the one who left?" lol


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 26, 2011)

aero said:


> lol no problem. At the end I was hopeful that that storyline will somehow play into the season finale. I was really upset when JJ left. I like the new girl and all, but it seems like they could've kept JJ. My BF said "why does the new girl look like the one who left?" lol


  	haha my sis said the same thing to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... she could nt tell that jj had left and been replaced..  i wish they can just bring back JJ and Emily.. the team seems a little off centre now.. although, if they decide to get rid of reid, im gg to be so pissed off..


----------



## aero (Apr 27, 2011)

OH YES. I love how adorably geeky he is. I especially like the episode where the team went to LA and he had a tiny fling with the actress...so cute!

  	Another character I'd be super pissed about them getting rid of is Garcia. My mom and I love her...she's always that ray of sunshine when they have really tough cases. I'm glad they have her on the suspect behavior spin off. Do you like that one as well? I enjoy Mick as eye candy lol.


----------



## sayah (Apr 27, 2011)

Criminal Minds SPOILER ahead! In white!

JJ is coming back! Yay!


----------



## thevansleaving (May 1, 2011)

Didn't get a chance to read all the posts but my favourite shows this season have been Fringe, Supernatural and How I Met Your Mother. Now that it's spring, Doctor who is back on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. and next month Pretty Little Liars comes back on AND true blood! However since we don't get HBO here I'll have to wait for true blood until next year when it's released on dvd.


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

this is an oldie but a goodie that i have been re-watching - dawsons creek!! uk tv has just started replaying them and it made me dig my box sets out and watch a couple! loves it!!!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 5, 2011)

Well, I am totally addicted to The Borgias, Camelot and Game of Thrones.  I just picked up the book Game of Thrones and his other ones of the series and am trying to catch up to where they are in the show before Sunday's new episode! They have stuck very well with the book, so I am impressed and can see each scene happening as I read. Really fun!


----------



## MzzRach (May 5, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> Well, I am totally addicted to The Borgias, Camelot and Game of Thrones.  I just picked up the book Game of Thrones and his other ones of the series and am trying to catch up to where they are in the show before Sunday's new episode! They have stuck very well with the book, so I am impressed and can see each scene happening as I read. Really fun!



 	 The books are phenomenal - I have read all 4 and they are some of the best I have ever read.  The next one is finally coming out this summer, hopefully.


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 5, 2011)

MzzRach said:


> The books are phenomenal - I have read all 4 and they are some of the best I have ever read.  The next one is finally coming out this summer, hopefully.


	They are really well written!  I had heard the same thing...that the 5th one would be out this summer.  Does each book introduce new lands and people or how does that go?  I have a pile of them that I just bought and trying to catch up to the tv series with the first one, which shouldn't be any problem!


----------



## MzzRach (May 6, 2011)

The first season of Game of Thrones is supposed to cover all the events in the first book, so they will have to truncate a bit, since each book is *huge*.  The whole series takes place in Westeros, although other characters come into the mix.  It's truly a fantastic series and so far the HBO series is great. TV/Film can never capture the full complexity of books, but the adaptation is being very well done.


----------



## Janice (May 6, 2011)

Agree w/ MzzRach, they are very faithful to the books and I'm loving seeing them "come alive" on HBO!


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

i am now loving watching la ink - kat von d and her team are amazing artists! i am so impressed. plus i am now wanting more tattoos!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

well i watched the last ever smallville yesterday - bloody brilliant but i am so sad that there will be no more! they need to make another superman series (now he is actually superman) with the same cast!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> well i watched the last ever smallville yesterday - bloody brilliant but i am so sad that there will be no more! they need to make another superman series (now he is actually superman) with the same cast!



 	I want to scream!  We completely forgot to watch it and we were home.  Actually, we were home and I was bored, thinking I had nothing to watch until Camelot at 10pm.  Now I need to write to you to find out what happened!  I am so mad at myself!!! My husband is now freaking out, too!  lol  Aaaaahhhh

  	Other than that, I am still watching Camelot, Game of Thrones (love it) and The Borgias. The latter two have been renewed, but not sure Camelot will. Ratings are not super high.


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> I want to scream!  We completely forgot to watch it and we were home.  Actually, we were home and I was bored, thinking I had nothing to watch until Camelot at 10pm.  Now I need to write to you to find out what happened!  I am so mad at myself!!! My husband is now freaking out, too!  lol  Aaaaahhhh
> 
> Other than that, I am still watching Camelot, Game of Thrones (love it) and The Borgias. The latter two have been renewed, but not sure Camelot will. Ratings are not super high.


	oh no!! can you not watch it online? maybe the us tv channel has a catch up tv service? we have this in the uk - so if you miss the show you can watch it later anyway  if not i will happily send you a pm with what happened! but you really need to see it!


----------



## ElvenEyes (May 15, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> oh no!! can you not watch it online? maybe the us tv channel has a catch up tv service? we have this in the uk - so if you miss the show you can watch it later anyway  if not i will happily send you a pm with what happened! but you really need to see it!


	We looked but it is not one of the ones that the channel allows you to rewatch (they want you to buy the DVD's!).  And it isn't online anywhere.  Aaaaahhhhh.  Somebody Saaaave Meee!


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> We looked but it is not one of the ones that the channel allows you to rewatch (they want you to buy the DVD's!).  And it isn't online anywhere.  Aaaaahhhhh.  Somebody Saaaave Meee!


  	hee hee hee!!!! i have just copied what happened from wiki for you and shall pm you!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2011)

i have been loving a uk dark comedy show called pssychoville - it's so wrong but so so funny! i have also been watching the uk version of the apprentice for the first time and loving it!


----------



## fadingdreams (Jun 5, 2011)

aero said:


> Criminal Minds fan here too!! Dr. Reid is so adorably geeky.


	Another Criminal Minds fan here! I've watched every season and now re-watching them again since lots of stations seems to be running marathons of the show


----------



## Poupette (Jun 6, 2011)

Game of Thrones is just so so SO awesome. Love the books, love the show!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 6, 2011)

I haven't turned my TV on in months, lol! I'm excited about True Blood starting though...that and Dexter are the only shows I watch.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 7, 2011)

I am currently LOVING The Sopranos.  I know I'm a millennium too late but I never watched it the first time around so am enjoying it on Sky.  I LOVE this programme.  I love how it started so abruptly and ends in the same manner (I haven't seen all the episodes, I'm currently on series 2..I've just seen Toodle Fucking Ooo).  I can't praise this show enough, the writing is the best I have ever had the pleasure to see acted out in front of me.  The way David Chase manages to get the depth of each character spot on is fantastic.  I seem stupid saying this but you kind of get to know the characters but you're still surprised by what they do.  My FAVOURITE thing about is is how real to life it is..if you speak two different languages (like I do) you tend to drop in bits of one language into the other.  I know that I speak English most of the time but I drop in odd words of Punjabi and they do the same with Italian.

  	What else am I loving?

  	Inside Nature's Giants..another programme I didn't watch properly when it was first on but I love how they go inside the animal and show you how they "work", my favourite episode is the lion one when they make it roar..fantastic.

  	I'm also loving Fred Dinenage's Murder Casebook on Crime but I have to say that I only enjoyed the first two episodes, the last two have been a bit lacklustre and boring.

  	Modern Family is another programme I LOVE.


----------



## afulton (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm loving Single Ladies on VH1.  It brings back memories of Sex and the City.....


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm currently loving 30 Rock and Parks and Recreation (although their seasons just ended). Really looking forward to the new season of True Blood!


----------



## singer82 (Jun 9, 2011)

Me too! Those are both my fav shows of the moment!. The best shows thats been on tv in a while imo. Me and my Fiance are both crazally hooked on Dexter.
  	And right now I'm also watching my "The O.C." dvd's. I forgot how good this show was! And I can watch my Will and Grace dvds Over and Over again

  	I also loved Smallville. I've been watching that since the beginning. Still havent gotten to see the 10th season though

  	Quote:


Shadowy Lady said:


> I haven't turned my TV on in months, lol! I'm excited about *True Blood* starting though...that and *Dexter *are the only shows I watch.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Jun 9, 2011)

i love will and grace!! i watch it repeatedly too! haha.. jack is my absolute favourite!!

  	and who can forget oc? i love seth! such a geeky sweetheart..


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 10, 2011)

ooohh seth was my fave guy in it too!! i love geeky guys like that! 

  	one of my work mates has got me watching the league of gentlemen which is a uk comedy show - so wrong but soooo funny!


----------



## V15U4L3RR0R (Jun 10, 2011)

Really love Game of Thrones right now. Anyone else watching that?


----------



## sinergy (Jun 10, 2011)

V15U4L3RR0R said:


> Really love Game of Thrones right now. Anyone else watching that?



 	i am loving this show!!!!!!!!! i am in the middle of readingt clash of kings which is the second book in the series, i think everyone is going to be super excited and on edge over the way the first book which i am assuming is the season one, is going to end!!! one of the absolute best shows ive seen in awhile. =)

  	other than that, the voice, which i cant decide if i like or not, and i watch a lot of kids shows lol with my kiddos, cartoon network, nickelodeon,  and disney channel all day everyday it seems.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 11, 2011)

sinergy said:


> i am loving this show!!!!!!!!! i am in the middle of readingt clash of kings which is the second book in the series, i think everyone is going to be super excited and on edge over the way the first book which i am assuming is the season one, is going to end!!! one of the absolute best shows ive seen in awhile. =)
> 
> other than that, the voice, which i cant decide if i like or not, and i watch a lot of kids shows lol with my kiddos, cartoon network, nickelodeon,  and disney channel all day everyday it seems.


  	oohh i love the disney channel! i'm such a child! lol!


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 22, 2011)

MasterChef, Switched at Birth... Still continue to like Gilmore Girls.

  	Been trying to find some Taiwanese|Japanese shows to watch, hmph. Well, there was one (Taiwanese: Black & White) I was watching but the episode I was on wouldn't work so I got bored, ha.

  	Leverage will be back soon so I'm excited for that. I'll be a little more excited for Hell's Kitchen if it isn't the disaster it was last season...


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 23, 2011)

pretty little liars and keeping up with the kardashians are my current faves! oh and i just got introduced to 'real wives of oc' or something - drama-tastic!


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha don't judge me but I love Secret Life of the American Teenager, lol. I guess I like it because I look back at my high school years and think "Man, I'm glad none of that crap happened to me." I also love The First 48, Switched at Birth, Pawn Stars, and Storage Wars.

  	I'm also obsessed with documentaries so... pretty much anything on Discovery or History Channel.


----------



## Miiszliz (Jul 18, 2011)

I love secret life of a teenager,switched at birth,basketball wives,keeping up with the kardasians,jerseylicious, teen mom, and i cant wait for the new jersey shore aug 1st


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 25, 2011)

ok my obsession with real housewives has gone crazy.... i now watch the oc, new york and new jersey ones!


----------



## nightingails (Oct 30, 2011)

The Vampire Diaries - never missed a single episode.
  	The Lying Game - became favourite instantly.
  	Ringer - its getting better.
  	The Secret Circle - it's getting so good now, couldn't get into it at first.
  	Modern Family - usually just leave like 5 episodes to watch at once, it's very funny.
  	Pretty Little Liars - I wish they'd answer some questions before making even more...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 30, 2011)

Me too.. I wanna know who is A!!



nightingails said:


> The Vampire Diaries - never missed a single episode.
> The Lying Game - became favourite instantly.
> Ringer - its getting better.
> The Secret Circle - it's getting so good now, couldn't get into it at first.
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2011)

i have been re-watching season 1 of PLL because hubby wanted to watch it - i find it funny that they replaced the actor who was playing Jason - Ali's brother - the new guy is soooo much better!


----------



## quelleerinq (Oct 31, 2011)

COMMUNITY!!

  	That 7 timelines episode was one of their best


----------



## litelity (Oct 31, 2011)

quelleerinq said:


> COMMUNITY!!
> 
> That 7 timelines episode was one of their best



 	hahaha, yes, I agree! Always love Abed's unique view there. I am loving Modern Family and Dexter more though currently. Dexter especially!


----------



## quelleerinq (Oct 31, 2011)

litelity said:


> hahaha, yes, I agree! Always love Abed's unique view there. I am loving Modern Family and Dexter more though currently. Dexter especially!



 	ahhhh LOVE Modern Family too - I've never seen Dexter but heard good things about it, gonna keep in mind next time I'm home a lot again (I work as a freelancer so I never really know haha)


----------



## litelity (Nov 2, 2011)

I see, well, I am not in US, so I watch these shows by downloading them 
  	Dexter is a rather dark show though, unlike the heart-warming series like community and modern family, so consider yourself warned  I absolutely love it though


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dexter is amazing! I am loving this new searies and think it gets better and better!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 2, 2011)

My husband and I are total nerds, so we love watching:

  	Person of Interest
  	Terra Nova
  	Game of Thrones
  	The Borgias
  	Grimm
  	Once Upon a Time


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2011)

ElvenEyes said:


> My husband and I are total nerds, so we love watching:
> 
> Person of Interest
> Terra Nova
> ...


  	oh i watched the first episode of Grimm and not sure what I think of it yet - i may watch a couple more


----------



## sinergy (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been wanting to watch Grimm and Once upon a Time i completely forgot to dvr them though =/ Right now Top Chef:Texas just started, Terra Nova I loooove, and Pan Am its a great show, oh and Suburgatory and The New Girl,  freakn hilarious


----------



## ElvenEyes (Nov 3, 2011)

Grimm was kinda, well, grim.  lol  I think it needs to liven up and I definitely prefer Once Upon A Time because it has a stronger storyline and I love that it dwells on both good and evil fairytale characters and is so original.  Watching Grimm and him being the last "Grimm" who is the only one who can "see" evil characters seemed too much like a steal from Buffy the Vampire Slayer, which I loved! 

  	Terra Nova is awesome, but I get so freaked out every time the kids go over the fence and into the wild. Still, there are a lot of secrets out there, so it is a lot like Lost meets Jurassic Park.


----------



## sinergy (Nov 3, 2011)

we were sitting outside the other night at football practice for my son and most of the moms were just chatting..and when there was a stop in the convo i said, "you know what those bats flying around those light poles remind me of? On Terra Nova when they were attacked by man eating bird like dinos who were migrating to lay eggs and have babies. they wanted to use the humans for food." everyone just kind of glanced at me..and laughed a bit..didnt know how to respond..lololol. it was def. a had to be there moment but reminded me that i tend to watch toooo much tv! ha!


----------



## pocketmouse (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm obsessed with America's Next Top Model even though I'm not a fan of Tyra Banks, and I just started watching the newest season of Dexter  
	I also watch a lot of HGTV and the Food Network, it's what I usually have on for background noise (oh, or E! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) , the new season of the Next Iron Chef just started, heehee. (and can you believe all this Kim Kardashian wedding drama?! yikes!) 



quelleerinq said:


> COMMUNITY!!
> 
> That 7 timelines episode was one of their best


	Aah Community is great, you should check out Childish Gambino on youtube if you don't know of him already..


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 4, 2011)

looks like i need to watch this terra nova show! it sounds awesome!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Nov 5, 2011)

Dexter
  	Pretty Little Liars
  	The Mentalist
  	Dr House
  	Drop Dead Diva
  	Lost Girl
  	ANTM
  	Desperate Housewives


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2011)

Homeland on Showtime.  Fantastic!


----------



## sayah (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm loving _Happy Endings _and the new season of CSI!


----------



## quelleerinq (Nov 9, 2011)

pocketmouse said:


> Aah Community is great, you should check out Childish Gambino on youtube if you don't know of him already..


	I heard freaks n geeks, had to get used to it (cause it's troy! come on! ) but love it now - wanted to check out more yeah thx for the reminder!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2011)

american horror story is rocking my world right now! so good! dexter is still my firm fave though and the walking dead gets better and better each week!


----------



## cookiesfordinne (Dec 6, 2011)

Breaking Bad all the way. The cinematography is just so amazing I sometimes think it's too good for TV. I've heard a lot about American Horror Story but don't know if it's because it's actually scary or really bad. Can anyone who's seen it tell me why it's so good?


----------



## Richelle83 (Dec 6, 2011)

PrettyKitty said:


> Dexter
> Pretty Little Liars
> The Mentalist
> Dr House
> ...


	Drop Dead Diva is one of my favorite shows!

  	Castle
  	Homeland
  	Revenge(LOVE)
  	The Mentalist
  	The Vampire Diaries
  	Dexter
  	Misfits
  	Modern Family
  	Raising Hope
  	The Rachel Zoe Project


----------



## afulton (Dec 6, 2011)

Right now, I am loving Revenge!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 9, 2012)

The Walking Dead


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 18, 2012)

Misfits, Mongrels, and Modern Family. Thank you Hulu!


----------



## etre (Jan 27, 2012)

Project Runway, Top Chef, Chopped, House Hunters International, Pretty Little Liars, Criminal Minds, Modern Family, Up All Night.


----------



## anne082 (Feb 19, 2012)

My all time favorite show is criminal minds and I also love vampire diaries, pretty little liars, hot in cleveland, 
hawaii five-0, two and a half men, the exes, son of anarchy, super natural, ghost whisperer(sadly, it's been cancelled)


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 19, 2012)

Shameless!!! I haven't seen the uk version yet but us version is awesome!


----------



## lollypop (Mar 4, 2012)

Desperate Housewives (so sad it's the last season!)
  	[and I'll never regret Pasadena, shame that they've stopped making it]


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 4, 2012)

Game of Thrones!


----------



## sinergy (Mar 5, 2012)

april 1st new game of thrones season, can't wait!!!

  	just finished up top chef which i thought was a pretty good season over all.
  	New Girl, Two Broke Girls, Suburgatory, and Battle of the Exes on mtv lol oh and project runway


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 5, 2012)

GCB is my new favorite show lol


----------



## amoxirat (Mar 5, 2012)

sinergy said:


> april 1st new game of thrones season, can't wait!!!
> 
> just finished up top chef which i thought was a pretty good season over all.
> New Girl, Two Broke Girls, Suburgatory, and Battle of the Exes on mtv lol oh and project runway


 
  	I know!!!  I'm counting down for the new season of Game of Thrones!!!
	It's not coming fast enough.


----------



## meleftie (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm obsessed with Fringe, Person of Interest & Criminal Minds right now.   Set my DVR to record all episodes and catching up on older ones.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 9, 2012)

sayah said:


> Criminal Minds (Hi Dr Reid!), CSI and Community are my top three right now.


  	 I´ve got a huge crush on Dr Reid!! <3


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 9, 2012)

My favorites are:

  	Criminal Minds

  	Vampire Diaries

  	GCB

  	Outsourced

  	Greys Anatomy

  	Dexter

  	Supernatural

  	Comunity

  	Suburgatory

  	And a lot more...
  	I love watching tv! ^^


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 9, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> GCB is my new favorite show lol


  	 GCB is so funny! ^^


----------



## afulton (May 9, 2012)

Scandal


----------



## sayah (May 15, 2012)

afulton said:


> Scandal


  	Me too! Isn't it exciting? I love that Paris is in it!


----------



## LMD84 (May 20, 2012)

well i have become obsessed with castle over the past few weeks! i watched all of the first season and now a few episodes into season 2  i love that it's pretty cheesy and things are mostly wrapped up in one episode - easy to watch when i'm tired and can't think properly


----------



## -Cassandra- (Jun 12, 2012)

Criminal Minds, Curb Your Enthusiasm and  TRUE BLOOD


----------



## anne082 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm currently watching Castle and White Collar
	I love all the main characters epecially Detective Kate Beckett , Neal Caffrey and Agent Peter


----------



## JaneHorror (Aug 29, 2012)

How I Met Your Mother
  	Simpsons
  	Arrested Development
  	Modern Family
  	Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia 
  	Metalocalypse
  	Jersey Shore


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Dr. Who
  	Supernatural
  	Top Chef
  	Project Runway
  	Great Food Truck Race


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 3, 2012)

mommy22girls said:


> Dr. Who
> Supernatural
> Top Chef
> Project Runway
> Great Food Truck Race


	WOW! YES! Project Runway is actually entertaining this year!

  	What channel is the Great Food Truck Race on?


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> WOW! YES! Project Runway is actually entertaining this year!
> What channel is the Great Food Truck Race on?


  	It is on Food Network.  It is hosted by Tyler Florence.  Kind of Top Chef meets Amazing Race.


----------



## webdesign (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm starting to enjoy watching any documentary shows

  	______________________
affordable web design London


----------



## Violetsmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

The Vampire Diaries and Supernatural


----------



## maggers071511 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like watching The Real Housewives of Beverly Hills


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 16, 2012)

Scandal and Modern Family are two of the shows I'm loving now.  Can't wait for new episodes of Scandal in January!


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 19, 2012)

what happened with Revenge? Has it been on hiatus? I love American Horror Story but it looks like it's not on tonight


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 20, 2012)

Modern Family is killing me! It's hysterical!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 20, 2012)

I know I'm late to the party but call me a complete addict to Sons of Anarchy and Scandal.


----------



## kimbunney (Dec 20, 2012)

I love a good television show! I usually only watch Primetime TV if not that then my tv is on CNN or a movie channel.

  	Shows I'm currently loving:
  	American Horror Story
  	Real Housewives of ATL
  	Grey's Atamony
  	Scandal
  	Damages (it's cancelled but I'm catching up with the seasons on demand, I love that feature)

  	Oops forgot to add Shameless and True Blood. I plan on watching/catching up on  Boss and Homeland after I finish my last season of Damages.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 21, 2012)

Is Scandal all that guys? I'm in if there's some serious swirling going on. I hear people like it alot but I don't really know what it's about.


----------



## kimbunney (Dec 22, 2012)

It's entertaining if you like drama and twists. It's always something going on! It's basically about behind the scenes of political life like all the dirt, sex and scandals of course that the "public" never can hear about. Also one of the main storylines is the affair the president was having with the female lead whose Kerry Washington, they have some pretty intense sex scenes together.

  	When the General Petraeus Scandal was happening I kept wondering who was behind the scenes covering up the major dirt! lol


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 31, 2012)

I know it hasn't aired yet but I'm so ready for Drag Race!


----------



## Void (Jan 2, 2013)

[h=1][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The New Adventures of Old Christine, House of Payne, Cold Case,[/FONT][FONT=arial, sans-serif] Without a Trace, Rules of Engagement, and Are We There Yet?[/FONT][/h]


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone who loves the Game of Thrones has to hear this!! New season coming in March!!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 6, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Anyone who loves the Game of Thrones has to hear this!! New season coming in March!!


  	cant wait!!!!


  	right now New Girl, Ben & Kate, Mindy Project are top on my list..tues night i laugh with all of them lol.


----------



## dolfigirl (Jan 6, 2013)

I love Grey's Anatomy, Vampire Diaries, Glee and 90210.


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am completely in love with The Vampire Diaries,True Blood,and Dance Moms


----------



## angelspice (Jan 8, 2013)

Currently love watching walking dead but new episodes season starts back on February.


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Jan 16, 2013)

Where did "Revenge" go? Is it cancelled?


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jan 18, 2013)

fabulousmoolah said:


> Where did "Revenge" go? Is it cancelled?


	I heard it played last week on ABC


----------



## lovelyeyes21 (Jan 19, 2013)

My husband has been watching Nashville which seems ok so far


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 21, 2013)

My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, The Littlest Pet Shop, Regular Show, Real Time with Bill Maher, and Portlandia!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh and yes I'm watching Scandal on demand! President magically woke up lol.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 21, 2013)

And Girls, since it's back. It took a lot of warming up to the series since the representation of Brooklyn is pigment-less and the girls are spoiled and living in these greater than average apartments. But I like watching the obvious stupid mistakes, such organic comedy.


----------



## emo lover 10 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone watched Scandel last night? SOO good


----------



## emo lover 10 (Feb 8, 2013)

Anyone going to watch Red Widow on ABC?? Its March 3 at 9.


----------



## emo lover 10 (Feb 9, 2013)

Revenge is back on ABC!! Its Sunday (Tomorrow) at 9/8c!!!! Have fun watching it!!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Feb 9, 2013)

fabulousmoolah said:


> Where did "Revenge" go? Is it cancelled?


	Girl you love Revenge don't you? Tomorrow Sunday at 9/8c!!


----------



## Janice (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm actually watching quite a bit right now. It's a def change from the last 5 years where I have practically watched no TV at all. Now that more networks are streaming episodes next day I can fit television into my schedule.   *Sci-Fi* 

 Being Human * (ScyFy)  
 Lost Girl * (ScyFy)  
 The Walking Dead *(AMC)  
 The Vampire Diaries * (CW) 
 *Drama* 

 Downton Abbey * (PBC)  
 Nashville (LOVING!)  
 Revenge  
 Once upon a time 
 *Comedy* 

 Parks and Recreation *  
 The Neighbors 
   * - You can access previous seasons on Netflix streaming if you're interested in watching from the beginning.  I didn't think I was going to enjoy Nashville AT ALL when it first launched. I watched the first few episodes and now I am totally hooked because there is SO MUCH HEAT and amazing chemistry between Gunnar & Scarlett, OMGGG! haha Rayna & Deacon have great chemistry AND a great back story too.


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

The Vampire Diaries. Just got started on it but damn I am hooked on season one I am all over these boys  aahahahah


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Feb 19, 2013)

Scandal, Deception, Dallas, RHOA, Big Rich Atlanta, Game Of Thrones, True Blood, Alphas, Swamp People, First 48, Catfish, Bad Girls Club, Law & Order SVU, Braxton Family Values, Mary Mary, Cheaters, Sister Wives...ok I'm tired, but many more does YT count lol


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Feb 19, 2013)

me if I remember to set my DVR


----------



## Janice (Feb 19, 2013)

carmiebell said:


> The Vampire Diaries. Just got started on it but damn I am hooked on season one I am all over these boys  aahahahah


  Season 1 totally hooked me too! Wait until you get farther in, I can't stand not having my TVD fix every week.  Hulu+ has all the current season on it so far (just in case you catch up REALLY FAST! haha)  





CRIMSONDIVA82 said:


> Scandal, Deception, Dallas, RHOA, Big Rich Atlanta, Game Of Thrones, True Blood, Alphas, Swamp People, First 48, Catfish, Bad Girls Club, Law & Order SVU, Braxton Family Values, Mary Mary, Cheaters, Sister Wives...ok I'm tired, but many more does YT count lol


  I really need to catch back up on Game of Thrones, I only watched season 1. I read all the books before the show came out (well except the 4th that wasn't out yet) I love Sister Wives too, but I don't watch it religiously anymore. It was a very interesting show.


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

I like Rupaul's Drag race. It so funny.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 24, 2013)

pics said:


> I like Rupaul's Drag race. It so funny.


	Forgot I was watching that too!


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 27, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> pics said:
> 
> 
> > I like Rupaul's Drag race. It so funny.
> ...


  My DVR recorded the season premiere, but nothing since. Will have to check On Demand to try and catch up, as long as I don't have to pay to watch the episodes.


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 27, 2013)

Current Loves:

  	Sunday:
  	Shameless and Girls

  	Monday:
  	Love and Hip Hop, Black Crew Inc, Teen Mom, Catfish

  	Wed:
  	Law and Order SVU

  	Thurs:
  	Greys and Scandal


  	I can't say I love Nashville anymore but its liked, its just the storyline feels funny at times. I do love me some Deacon I remember when he was Ray from Big Love and he kissed one of the wives lol


----------



## emo lover 10 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes!!! 30 more days till a new season of "Games Of Thrones"!!!!


----------



## kpxgenie (Mar 1, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> Yes!!! 30 more days till a new season of "Games Of Thrones"!!!!


	YEs YES YESSS!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 2, 2013)

Years behind, but I started watching LOST on a whim a little while ago. Loving it overall, although S5 not as much, it's kind of confusing (and I'm usually good at following television).  TVD is always my fall/spring TV fix! Obsessed with it, seriously don't try talking to me on Thursday nights. xD But when GoT comes back, all bets are off. It is hands down the current winner of my television life. 3/31/13 -- so close!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 25, 2013)

The Tudors was gorgeous to watch, IMO.
  	My current faves?
  	Oldie but goldies like-
  	Cold Case
  	Firefly


  	New (here in Spain) offers-
  	Call the Midwife
  	Big Bang Theory
  	Sherlock
  	Shipping Wars


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Mar 25, 2013)

Dislike that Drag Race isn't on tonight, last episode was scent-sational! I'm so TEAM Alaska or TEAM Jinkx!




  	And at this time I've found Alyssa Edwards and Coco Montrese to be equivalent to Nene and Kim of RHOA fame. The level of their feuds are the same, love-hate-love-hate.


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

i love pretty little liars! i'm so sad that the season just ended! bad girls club has always been one of my faves lol. netflix is getting me into the dog whisperer and it sure makes me thankful for my dog!!


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

oh no i forgot about american horror story! i cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Janice (Mar 25, 2013)

Just got an email today that Mad Men S5 is on Netflix! Woo!

  	I need to watch:

  	GoT S1 (to refresh my memory) and S2 (hectic year didn't watch it) to prepare for S3 this weekend
  	Mad Men S5 (love)
  	Weeds S8 (new on netflix last week)
  	Finish Battlestar Galactica (on the last half of S3 - damn this show is good!)


----------



## futurestrength (Mar 25, 2013)

2 Broke Girls!


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just added Bates Motel, Married to Medicine & The Gossip ? on VH1


----------



## emo lover 10 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey people I just added Games of Thrones and Happy Tree Friends. What a show!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 7, 2013)

*REAL HOUSEWIVES OF ATLANTA REUNION!!! *


 

​


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 9, 2013)

ALL TIME FAVE: ONCE UPON A TIME

  	Other favorites include Grey's Anatomy, Castle, Scandal, HIMYM, Big Bang Theory, and Modern Family.

  	I just realized I watch most shows on ABC.


----------



## surfroxy (Apr 29, 2013)

I can't live without:

  	Grey's Anatomy
  	Vampire Diaries
  	Person of Interest
  	NCIS: Los Angeles
  	Hawaii Five-O
  	Law & Order: SVU
  	Cougar Town

  	Cannot wait for the return of True Blood either.


----------



## marim525 (Apr 29, 2013)

I am currently OBSESSED w Scandal! seriously love that show.
  	I am a huge Grey's Anatomy fan and Survivor.
  	Plus a bunch of other shows. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TV a little too much!


----------



## LavenderPearl (May 8, 2013)

Just started watching the first season of Scandal a week ago. OMG, IT'S SO GOOD. I'm signing up for Hulu Plus (two free weeks lol) just so I can get up-to-date on S2.


----------



## yakusoku (May 10, 2013)

i love big bang theory, sherlock, persons of interest, and chelsea lately!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 8, 2013)

For Summer I have a laundry list of shows! I totally forgot Veep is on, love this show.

  	Teen Wolf
  	Suits
  	Burn Notice
  	Covert Affairs
  	Pretty Little Liars
  	Drop Dead Diva
  	The Glades
  	Continuum

  	Last seasons shows I was all over
  	Scandal
  	Revenge
  	Once Upon A Time
  	Revolution
  	Lost Girl
  	Chicago Fire
  	Person of Interest


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 8, 2013)

Big Bang Theory
  	Sherlock
  	Oddities


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Jun 9, 2013)

anybody else sad tonight is the season finale of game of thrones


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 9, 2013)

CRIMSONDIVA82 said:


> anybody else sad tonight is the season finale of game of thrones


  	I was really upset with the last episode.


----------



## Mayanas (Jun 9, 2013)

The Borgias.  Awwww


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Jun 10, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> I was really upset with the last episode.


yes it could've been better


----------



## singer82 (Jun 17, 2013)

-Game of Thrones! (I'm obsessed! It's def not your typical show Esp these days. I love how unpredictable it is. I haven't read the books)  - Dexter! Love Dexter! (it's coming back early this year so sad it's the last season! )  - True Blood (even though it can get corney sometimes and the acting can be sub-par. But I still love it! And can't get enough Alcide n Eric. Yummm)  - Just recently got into Greys Anatomy and Supernatural. Both so good!   -and love HIMYM and Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 4, 2013)

The Golden Girls! I cannot believe I have not let this joy into my life before!


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 4, 2013)

NEVER heard of them. Can you tell me what channel pls.? They kind of sound familiar but then again never heard of them.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 4, 2013)

emo lover 10 said:


> NEVER heard of them. Can you tell me what channel pls.? They kind of sound familiar but then again never heard of them.


	Logo, Hallmark, and TV Land.
  	http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Golden_Girls


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jul 4, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Logo, Hallmark, and TV Land. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Golden_Girls


 thanks


----------



## MissTT (Jul 5, 2013)

What???? There are folks here who haven't heard of the Golden Girls? My daughter is 20 y/o and she is currently watching them on Hallmark nightly. She also watched them when she was in junior high. Last week she said she wished there were more shows on TV like this. Also, when I was helping her with her makeup yesterday she said the MAC highlighter I applied made her look like Blanche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That show will always have you laughing and they deal with some pretty heady issues for the time. Most of which are still relevant today. Love tGG!


----------



## cocoashanell (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm a scandal JUNKIE!!! Can't get enough of Ms. Pope and The Gladiators.


----------



## HauteFace Mimi (Oct 14, 2013)

Scandal, The Walking Dead,  Breaking Bad (RIP), Betrayal, Once upon a time and Revenge  The are my obsessions lol


----------



## Sylvia60 (Oct 18, 2013)

I confess.
  I quite enjoy Top Gear.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 18, 2013)

Last episode of What Not to Wear...


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 18, 2013)

I live for New Girl!! Schmidt is my heart lol. The Walking Dead of course, Scandal, once Upon A Time, and the new Betrayal show


----------



## MissTT (Oct 18, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Last episode of What Not to Wear...


  Last as in the show is ending or just the most recent episode?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Oct 18, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Last as in the show is ending or just the most recent episode?


Series finale.


----------



## MissTT (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh, man. I don't watch the show anymore, but always enjoyed it. I remember before Clinton there was Wayne. I should try to find that series finale episode.


----------



## CRIMSONDIVA82 (Oct 20, 2013)

I've recently added Betrayal, The Originals, Reign


----------



## Socallmelovely (Oct 23, 2013)

LOVE LOVE LOVE Bones!! Anything Law & Order! Seinfeld, It's Always Sunny, and Sunday Night Cartoons!


----------



## MissTT (Oct 23, 2013)

American Horror Story: Coven (although I'm apprehensive about what will likely be a racist theme) and the Walking Dead of course


----------



## Melzie (Oct 23, 2013)

*LOVES:*

*Dr Who *(BBC)
  One of my all time favorite show!  I can't wait for the new season to start!  I have my T.A.R.D.I.S. shirt, socks and mug ready for me to wear for the first episode of the season!

*Game of Thrones*
  Incredible show!  Another favorite show of all time!  The scandal! The murders!  The betrayals! I WANT MORE!

*Walking Dead*
  I still sometimes jump when I watch that show, but I cannot stop watching it!  It's so disgusting! It's so repulsive!  AND I LOVE IT! haha.

*True Blood*
  I'm so sad that there is only one season left!  How am I gonna get my Eric fix?  Fun tidbit:  The guy who plays Eric played one of the roommate supermodels in Zoolander.

*Big Bang Theory*
  Got to get my GEEK on!  Sheldon, you are my favorite TV geek. BAZINGA! ^_^


*LIKES:*

*Sherlock Holmes* (BBC)
This show is so clever and the sexy man who plays Sherlock (Benedict Cumberbatch) is delicious! YUMMY!

*Orange is the New Black*
I just finished Season 1 and i just have two words to say:  Guilty Pleasure!


*Modern Family*
  Pure laughs!

I'm sure I forgot to list more...


----------



## whittnee (Oct 23, 2013)

Loving Revenge !


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 21, 2013)

Game of thrones, Shameless and Breaking bad! Love all of them!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Nov 24, 2013)

Archer


----------



## Beryl (Dec 18, 2013)

I really enjoy MTV CatFish


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 18, 2013)

Monk that dude cracks me up


----------



## cocoashanell (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm into the Goldbergs now


----------



## Jumping Mice (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't wait for Season 2 of Orange Is The New Black! It's the only "new" show I'm currently into. I'm the type that enjoys reruns and takes forever to get into the happening shows. Breaking Bad and Sons of Anarchy are on my to-watch list (I know, I know). At the moment I'm just enjoying Bob's Burgers and re-watching episodes of my favorite shows like The Office (nothing post-Steve Carrell), Freaks and Geeks, and a few older shows. I also just discovered Impractical Jokers, I watch it on Youtube and laugh like a maniac! Oh and I also LOVE Downton Abbey, but I'm not watching Season 4 until it's out on DVD so that way I can just watch the entire season in a day or two.


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

I have way too many fav shows right now, as of now the list is: 
  (in no order)
  Supernatural
  Doctor Who
  Criminal Minds 
  American Horror Story
  The Walking Dead
  Game of Thrones (still need to catch up on s3 though)
  Haven
  Saving Hope
  Sleepy Hollow
  True Blood (another one I have to catch up on)


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

CRIMSONDIVA82 said:


> Just added Bates Motel, Married to Medicine & The Gossip ? on VH1


  Ah yes! Bates Motel! Cant wait for it to come back!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Misfits, Mongrels, and Modern Family. Thank you Hulu!


  love misfits! I missed a season, I think it was the last one, did you see it? is it worth catching?. i wish it still had the original cast though I do like Rudy. Robert who plays Nathan was filming a movie near my house and so obviously I tried to meet him, was successful and he was nice, i just about died,


----------



## pinkpaint (Jan 6, 2014)

Downton Abbey! Season 4 just started last night! I prefer the UK version, though. I love it so much and none of my friends watch it smh.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 6, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> love misfits! I missed a season, I think it was the last one, did you see it? is it worth catching?. i wish it still had the original cast though I do like Rudy. Robert who plays Nathan was filming a movie near my house and so obviously I tried to meet him, was successful and he was nice, i just about died,


So far I've gone through seasons 1 and 2. As soon as I hit season 3, I stopped because the kid who can come back from the dead essentially disappeared.


----------



## cocoashanell (Jan 6, 2014)

Shameless season premiere January 12, so I'll have tunnel vision every Sunday night SMH.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 6, 2014)

pinkpaint said:


> Downton Abbey! Season 4 just started last night! I prefer the UK version, though. I love it so much and none of my friends watch it smh.


THIS ^


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 6, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> So far I've gone through seasons 1 and 2. As soon as I hit season 3, I stopped because the kid who can come back from the dead essentially disappeared.


  yes our curly haired nathan?
  they had a separate like web episode that showed his departure! they should have just put it into the season 3 premiere but I guess didn't have the time or just wanted to make it a mini or something


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 7, 2014)

@Goat Goat Etc. and @thefbomb, it must be fate because I was just watching Misfits last night! I too stopped after the second series because I loved Nathan so much, but I've decided to catch myself up and see what I missed (starting with a rewatch, of course). I think I forgot how hilarious this show is (not really, but sort of?)!


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 7, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> @Goat Goat Etc. and @thefbomb, it must be fate because I was just watching Misfits last night! I too stopped after the second series because I loved Nathan so much, but I've decided to catch myself up and see what I missed (starting with a rewatch, of course). I think I forgot how hilarious this show is (not really, but sort of?)!


  I want to do the exact same thing, I need to catch up with anything after season 4 (i think), but I want to start it over and watch with my boyfriend, its so good, its worth the rewatch


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 28, 2014)

Attack on Titan and Princess Jellyfish!


----------



## Mayanas (Jan 28, 2014)

CSI NY I know is old but tnt has the serie right now and I Love it


----------



## buffydiva (Jan 28, 2014)

American Horror Story:Coven
  Scandal
  Game of Thrones
  True Detective
  Modern Family
  The Big Bang Theory
  Orange is the New Black


----------



## emo lover 10 (Jan 31, 2014)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Attack on Titan and Princess Jellyfish!


YAY!!


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 2, 2014)

PLL and ravenswood! Let me know who u guys think is A!!!!


----------



## CrayCrayPinkie0 (Feb 6, 2014)

My Little Pony Community  Game of Thrones Cutthroat Kitchen  Happy Tree Friends


----------



## emo lover 10 (Feb 7, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> PLL and ravenswood! Let me know who u guys think is A!!!!


I love Ravenswood!!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 13, 2014)

I was so ready to jump ship after last season, but since last week's premiere Game of Thrones has been like, so on point that I can't ignore it. So glad I didn't drop it, especially after tonight's episode.


----------



## tiera720 (May 21, 2014)

Pretty little liars is my all time favorite show. And I just started dexter on netflix. I'm halfway through the first season. Its so good


----------



## Jumping Mice (May 24, 2014)

Does anyone watch the British show, Misfits? The series is over now, but I just started watching it on Hulu and I adore it! It's so well-written and Nathan is hilarious! But in real life, he's the type of person I'd either greatly despise or be really great friends with. I love dramedies!  What about Love/Hate? I watched the first  episode on Netflix and I liked it, but not so much that I'm eager to watch the rest of the show. I'll watch the rest of Season 1 but if I still can't get into it, I'll stop. Apparently it's a hit show in Ireland, does anyone here like it? Lol, the only reason I started watching it is because an actor I have a crush on is in a later season.  And crap, season two of OISTNB is almost here!!! X)


----------



## LavenderPearl (May 27, 2014)

Jumping Mice said:


> Does anyone watch the British show, Misfits? The series is over now, but I just started watching it on Hulu and I adore it! It's so well-written and Nathan is hilarious! But in real life, he's the type of person I'd either greatly despise or be really great friends with. I love dramedies!  What about Love/Hate? I watched the first  episode on Netflix and I liked it, but not so much that I'm eager to watch the rest of the show. I'll watch the rest of Season 1 but if I still can't get into it, I'll stop. Apparently it's a hit show in Ireland, does anyone here like it? Lol, the only reason I started watching it is because an actor I have a crush on is in a later season.  And crap, season two of OISTNB is almost here!!! X)


  We were talking about Misfits earlier in this thread! Join the club. :3 Totally agree about Nathan -- you either love him or you hate him. I fall into the former camp.


----------



## beachyt (Aug 28, 2014)

I know this is a dead-ish thread but I had to poke in here and say that I just discovered the gloriosness that is Orange is the New Black. I'm going to hate waiting for the next season when I finish this one.


----------



## Jumping Mice (Sep 2, 2014)

beachyt said:


> I know this is a dead-ish thread but I had to poke in here and say that I just discovered the gloriosness that is Orange is the New Black. I'm going to hate waiting for the next season when I finish this one.


  Wasn't Season 1's last episode intense?! I wanted to die, waiting for Season 2 was torture. Naturally, I finished it in two days. Did you finish the second season already?  *SPOILER ALERT FOR SEASON 2* I absolutely hated so many characters in Season 2. Pornstache is such a douchebag, but I was laughing so hard in the scene where he returns, I actually had to watch it twice! I like where they're going with Pensatucky, the loss of her minions may just be changing her for the better. I may really grow to like her next season. Luanne is sort of Queen Bee now of (as Poussey put it) the "3D Anti-Meth Ads", but she's such a moron she is hardly a threat - just a bully. I felt so bad for Poussey and Red. Taystee completely turned on Poussey for Vee even though she already knew what a horrible person she was. Red was really naive and then just stupid to cooperate with that b*tch too, but I still felt bad for her. Naturally, I was so glad Vee got her's in the end. I don't know how popular my feelings towards Daya are, but she annoys me so much! She's so indecisive and expects so much from Officer Hottie, but she doesn't even consider how things will go for him if he's found out. What Polly and Larry did was crappy but it didn't even annoy me. They are both such squares and a much better match. But trying to get Piper's "blessing", come on. They may as well have just said, "Please say you're not mad so we won't feel guilty". And Officer Healy... He's far more unbearable than Pornstache. Season 2 just confirmed how pathetic and delusional Lorna is too, why Nicky loves her is beyond me. But I really liked what she did for Ms. Rosa - who's story I loved, her last nice was really nice.   I couldn't find a GIF for this scene, but I DIED when I watched it:


----------



## beachyt (Sep 23, 2014)

Jumping Mice said:


>


  OITNB is so killer, I can't believe I waited so long to watch it. I was telling a friend that I had tried it when it first came out but switched off during the scene where Piper is telling Larry that he's beautiful, too, in the first episode. Hahah.. I just can't do the super girly crying stuff so I abandoned it stat. But she told me to give it another try and I did and MAN!

  I like almost all of the characters, except I had an intense hatred for Vee that burned with the fire of a thousand suns, and I was SO glad things ended the way they did. (I hope Rosa doesn't get caught, ever.) I even like Pornstache and Healy, to a degree; Pornstache's re-entry into the ward with the music and the handing out shots left and right was just fantastic. Piper started out as one of my favorites but as the show carried on I found that I liked her less than a lot of the other characters (Poussey, Nicky, Taystee, Red, etc.). But I'm not terribly fond of Soso or Daya, either. Something about Daya is just so.. high school. She had sex with her mom's boyfriend for revenge and then went after a CO, then got mad when he didn't want to also go to jail for something that they both consented to, even if she didn't legally have the option. I'd think if one was in that situation they would want their child to have at least one parent who hasn't served time in prison.

  My favorite guard, hands down, is O'Neil. His babysitting of the nuns, his banjolele, and his different diets/exercises throughout both seasons are such perfect little moments of comedy!


----------



## crystalzi (Sep 23, 2014)

We are really into the strain right now. It's super scary and fun. We are also obsessed with sons of anarchy of course and just finished house of cards.


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

The fav one : The walking dead. I saw each season at least 3 times ...
  The others : Criminal minds, Supernatural ( I watched the 9 seasons this summer ... I'm waiting for the season 10 ^^), American horror story (The new season seems great !), Once upon a time, Hannibal.


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 1, 2014)

Melbade said:


> The fav one : The walking dead. I saw each season at least 3 times ...
> The others : Criminal minds, Supernatural ( I watched the 9 seasons this summer ... I'm waiting for the season 10 ^^), American horror story (The new season seems great !), Once upon a time, Hannibal.


  Yes! All of those except the last 2 are some of my fav shows! Cant wait for the return of CM tonight!


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Game of Thrones
  True Detective
  Orphan Black
  The Walking Dead
  Banshee
  American Horror Story
  Shameless (U.S.)
  Downton Abbey
  Orange is the New Black
  Suits
  Fargo


----------



## Melbade (Oct 1, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Yes! All of those except the last 2 are some of my fav shows! Cant wait for the return of CM tonight!


I have to wait until at least tomorrow ... I became really good at avoiding spoilers ^^


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 9, 2014)

Orange is the New Black Scandal How To Get Away with Murder


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 9, 2014)

Black'ish is HILARIOUS! I hope this show gets a second season.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 18, 2014)

The "Impractical Jokers" on TruTV. The funniest show I've watched in a while, and the four guys (Jokers) in it are all so lovable and hilarious. It is such a nice respite from all of the negative events constantly being covered on TV these days.


----------



## Jumping Mice (Oct 22, 2014)

@beachyt O'Neil is pretty funny, I liked his encounter with the nuns and his ukulele playing lol. I can't help but wonder if this isn't the end of Pornstache. When he's arrested, he gives a look to Bennett that I interpreted two ways. He's a pervy creep and he's definitely a jerk (though he is funny sometimes), but he lacks love and friendship and it bothers him. His "relationship" with Daya could really be in his head (he could be another Lorna) and the way he looks at Bennet could be like him saying,  "I regret nothing", because Bennett was the only C.O. who tolerated him and his only "friend". But on the other hand, he could've figured out that Daya set him up. He could've figured out that the timing was too perfect when he got caught with Daya who had suddenly taken an interest in him. Not only that, but Red was in on it and she gave him a "this is what you get" look after he got caught. Bennett wasn't in on it, but for all Pornstache knows, he was. Because who else besides Bennett could be the father of the baby? If Daya had been raped, there'd be no reason to protect her rapist. But because she took drastic measures to protect the father, it most likely had to be someone she cared about, and it was. So either Pornstache really believes that he and Daya are in love, or he sent her letters and professed his love as a way of tormenting both her and Bennett. If he figured out the truth, he could tell at any time. It probably wouldn't make any difference to him since he's already going to prison, but he's a major threat to Daya and Bennett's freedom and to the welfare of their baby. He could extort them both and cause serious damage if they don't do what he wants. I can't wait for Season 3!  @bunnypoet I love Impractical Jokers too! I don't really watch it on TV but I watch it on YouTube and practically have marathons. Sometimes I just want to watch one or two challenges, and then an hour later I'm still watching and laughing hysterically. The first night I watched a bunch of episodes, I had to stifle my laughter with my hands and comforter because it was past midnight and I didn't want to wake anyone, but I couldn't stop watching. I think Joe and Murr are probably my favorite. Joe is so shameless and hilarious and Murr plays creepy so well! They are all so fun to watch though. Sal's dentist challenge when he tilts the guy all the way back is hysterical, it still makes me laugh so much. Although that isn't a good thing when I'm at the dentist myself. I have to think sad thoughts to keep myself from laughing when the dentist adjusts the seat because it always reminds me of Sal!


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 22, 2014)

Just caught up on the first four episodes of How to Get Away with Murder.  I think I have a new favorite show!


----------



## thefbomb (Oct 23, 2014)

Melbade said:


> I have to wait until at least tomorrow ... I became really good at avoiding spoilers ^^


  Yeah it can be pretty hard avoiding spoilers, i hate spoilers


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 30, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Just caught up on the first four episodes of How to Get Away with Murder.  I think I have a new favorite show!


  Today's ending caught me off guard. This is definitely my favorite show of 2014. Alfred Enoch is so cute. There's something about him. I can't get any of my friends to watch it though


----------



## Janay Freeman (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm loving Boardwalk Empire and Vampire Diaries ️


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 30, 2014)

The Wire (always, always), Law & Order (ditto), The Mindy Project & Supersize vs. Superskinny.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 31, 2014)

Jumping Mice said:


> I love Impractical Jokers too! I don't really watch it on TV but I watch it on YouTube and practically have marathons. Sometimes I just want to watch one or two challenges, and then an hour later I'm still watching and laughing hysterically. The first night I watched a bunch of episodes, I had to stifle my laughter with my hands and comforter because it was past midnight and I didn't want to wake anyone, but I couldn't stop watching. I think Joe and Murr are probably my favorite. Joe is so shameless and hilarious and Murr plays creepy so well! They are all so fun to watch though. Sal's dentist challenge when he tilts the guy all the way back is hysterical, it still makes me laugh so much. Although that isn't a good thing when I'm at the dentist myself. I have to think sad thoughts to keep myself from laughing when the dentist adjusts the seat because it always reminds me of Sal!


  I watch it on TruTV (a channel I didn't even know I had - Lol). My favorite is Sal (his out-of-control laughing gets to me), and Joe is a close second. The dentist bit is THE best. The patient was such a good sport. I couldn't believe it! This show does wonders for me and my sister in elevating our moods. We can't get enough of them. They are just so earnest, lovable and hilarious. And I love their NY accents. Reminds me of back when I used to live in the Northeast (MA and NY). My sister loves Murr. She thinks he is the cutest 'ferret.' Ha. We saw them on their Tenderloins comedy tour in Las Vegas (Hard Rock Hotel & Casino) last month. We didn't have good seats, but the show was awesome!


----------



## beautybrushed (Nov 6, 2014)

Game of Thrones
  Parks and Rec
  Dexter
  Orange is the New Black

  I've also started to watch The Walking Dead, though I'm only 3 episodes into season 1...  I'm interested because there are more viewers than sunday night football (made the news in my small city) lol


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 6, 2014)

It hasn't started yet, but Marco Polo looks ah-maz-ing.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 13, 2014)

I love Sons of Anarchy and it's on it's last season sadly. I also love Game of Thrones, Vampire Diaries (it's surprisingly come a long way), How to Get Away With Murder, The Big Bang Theory, The Mindy Project, Enlisted and a few more that I can't name off the top of my head.


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 13, 2014)

lipstickpd23 said:


> I love Sons of Anarchy and it's on it's last season sadly. I also love Game of Thrones, Vampire Diaries (it's surprisingly come a long way), How to Get Away With Murder, The Big Bang Theory, The Mindy Project, Enlisted and a few more that I can't name off the top of my head.


  Did you see this week's episode? OMG! I wonder what Jax will do to Gemma.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Did you see this week's episode? OMG! I wonder what Jax will do to Gemma.


   I'm watching it right now! So intense!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 13, 2014)

Just wait until the end...!


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Nov 13, 2014)

WOW! I wonder what's going to happen?!?!!


----------



## Vodkapirate (Dec 4, 2014)

Orphan Black
  Hannibal
  Supernatural
  Mad Men
  Chicago Fire
  Revenge (I can't seem to quit it, no matter how ridiculous it gets)
  Doctor Who
  The Vampire Diaries

  I could go on all day. I watch waaaay too much TV.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 4, 2014)

I've really gotten to Revenge since last season. Nolan is my favorite. 

  I'm also hooked on HTGAWM.  Can't wait until #TGIT comes back from their winter breaks!


----------



## Vodkapirate (Dec 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I've really gotten to Revenge since last season. Nolan is my favorite.


  I *love* Nolan. He's my favorite too! I really didn't like the last season, but I'll admit the last few episodes of this season have been REALLY good.


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 9, 2014)

Vodkapirate said:


> Orphan Black
> Hannibal
> Supernatural
> Mad Men
> ...


  Supernatural and Doctor Who yessss


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 9, 2014)

Currently...

  Top Chef
  Masterchef
  Hannibal
  The Medium
  Grey's Anatomy
  Are You Afraid of the Dark?

  I know most of these are old, but by the powers of Netflix, Hulu an AmazonPrime, I'm able to watch these!!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 10, 2014)

NotteRequiem said:


> Currently...  Top Chef Masterchef Hannibal The Medium Grey's Anatomy Are You Afraid of the Dark?  I know most of these are old, but by the powers of Netflix, Hulu an AmazonPrime, I'm able to watch these!!


 Love the original run and cast of Are You Afraid of the Dark?!!!


----------



## Mayanas (Dec 10, 2014)

Switched at birth =) jiji


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 11, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Love the original run and cast of Are You Afraid of the Dark?!!!


Totally!! I really enjoy Seasons 1-4. Some pretty awesome storytelling done on there!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 11, 2014)

NotteRequiem said:


> Totally!! I really enjoy Seasons 1-4. Some pretty awesome storytelling done on there!


  Yes I loved that show growing up, I still watch it, I had/have so many fav episodes. My favs were The Tale of the Prom Queen, The Tale of Apartment 214, The Tale of the Dollmaker, The Tale of the Dream Girl


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 11, 2014)

Another show i LOVE right now is The Flash! Every episode its getting better and better IMO


----------



## NotteRequiem (Dec 11, 2014)

thefbomb said:


> Yes I loved that show growing up, I still watch it, I had/have so many fav episodes. My favs were The Tale of the Prom Queen, The Tale of Apartment 214, The Tale of the Dollmaker, The Tale of the Dream Girl


I've always been in love with the Pinball Wizard. Faaaavsies!


----------



## thefbomb (Dec 12, 2014)

NotteRequiem said:


> I've always been in love with the Pinball Wizard. Faaaavsies!


  Thats a classic! I always preferred AYAotD over Goosebumps.


----------



## MISSRED (Dec 21, 2014)

Has anyone ever watched The Haunted?  It scares the life out of me.


----------



## dob8517 (Jan 12, 2015)

I am a HUGE fan of Banshee!   It's an awesome show, but it's on Cinemax so nobody else I know watches it lol.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

My few of my favorite shows are Dallas (original run, not the re-boot), Queer as Folk, Six Feet Under, Dexter, Sons of Anarchy, Will & Grace, Nip/Tuck, Friends. Also love reality shows: the Real Housewives, Survivor, Amazing Race, Master Chef, etc.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 3, 2015)

suciarubia said:


> My few of my favorite shows are Dallas (original run, not the re-boot), Queer as Folk, Six Feet Under, Dexter, Sons of Anarchy, Will & Grace, Nip/Tuck, Friends. Also love reality shows: the Real Housewives, Survivor, Amazing Race, Master Chef, etc.


  YES DEXTER! I started it on Netflix and I love it, just bought the first novel like an hour ago haha
  I used to love Housewive of the OC and I watch Beverly Hills occasionally


----------



## soonari (Jan 14, 2016)

2 Broke Girls, Big Bang Theory, Modern Family, Real Housewives of Beverly Hills, Keeping Up With The Kardashians


----------

